# De-activating Passenger Air Bag?



## nanker (Oct 24, 2007)

hi

first post!

i am just about decided that the x-trail is the car i need for my expanding family. i need to know 1 thing first though, can the passenger airbag be de-activated, and if so, how?
i had a search but could'nt find the answer.

many thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

nanker said:


> hi
> 
> first post!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum.

A strange question and that is probably why you can't find an answer.

Why would you want to de-active a safety feature and have you considered that by doing this your insurance company will have the right to refuse your claim in case of an accident?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

I think...

Probably what he means is that some cars have a front passenger seat sensor (or other) which can detect the presence of an adult (versus an infant) on the passenger seat.

The sensor will only activate the air bag if an adult is sitting there since infants can be harmed by the air bag deployment.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Seat the kids in the back, it's a basic safety measure, there are some mirrors so you can always keep watching your baby.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

As Manuel correctly pointed out, infants are not meant to be seated at the front for the exact reason you have outlined.


----------



## nanker (Oct 24, 2007)

Aussietrail,

my wife likes to have our baby in the passenger seat, and that means being able to de-activate the airbag. i know this is not reccommended, and i prefer putting her in the back, but the wife insists if i am not there. our current car has this feature and any future car would have to as far as she is concerned.

so can you ? or not?

cheers


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Am sorry mate, as a responsible parent who has kids, I can not help you with this question even though I know the answer. It just doesn't feel right, safe and/or legal for me to help you with this and your child's safety should be above anything else!

I'd be interested to know what is the current car or any car that can offer you the ability to disable air-bags on demand. As far as I know, no car can offer this without intervention and modification to the SRS system.

Where you from by the way?

Sorry that I can't help you with this.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

This is quite a common feature on UK spec cars (not sure about others). My last 4 cars before the Exy were Audis and all had a deactivating feature that was set with the ignition key. I'm fairly sure my parent's Alfa has a similar function too.

The facility itself is a safety feature, so I'm not sure what the issue is here. Assuming the infant is seated in the correct child seat or booster (as is UK law).


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Although I think a deativation switch is pretty standard on some cars such as VW and Peugeot, on most it seems to be an option rather than a standard feature. If you want one you could speak to a dealer and make sure it's fitted properly but I understand some makers won't retro fit in case something goes wrong.

Link to Canadian government site detailing some things you might want to know: Air Bag Deactivation: What you need to know to make an informed decision


----------



## nanker (Oct 24, 2007)

Aussietrail,

i am from the u.k. and this feature is quite common here as eallin says. i have a fiat stilo (yes, i know) and all you need do to turn the airbag off is turn the key in a special keyhole near the passenger door. this is a reqirement in u.k.law if you want to fit an infant car seat.

we did ask the salesman on our test drive, he said "i am sure you can" but gave no details. now, we all know salespeople can be wrong or even misleading. so can anyone tell me definatively or the wife wants me to buy her a kia sorento which has this switch.

thanks


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll have a look in mine later and let you know. Haven't spotted one yet though and as you know, they're usually quite obvious.

Cheers,

Ed.


----------



## dars39 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think one can never deactivate a airbag ... and why wud one do that .... SAFETY FIRST !!!


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

nanker said:


> he said "i am sure you can"



Typical! Bloody salesmen.

You can't unless you un-plug it.

As already pointed out, this will lead to problems with insurance, etc.

Babies grow quickly. Not really a reason to buy a Kia.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

nanker said:


> Aussietrail,
> 
> i am from the u.k. and this feature is quite common here as eallin says. i have a fiat stilo (yes, i know) and all you need do to turn the airbag off is turn the key in a special keyhole near the passenger door. this is a reqirement in u.k.law if you want to fit an infant car seat.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that UK laws allowed you to do that with other models and it seems very strange indeed if they think about child safety as the primary concern. Therefore I can't really say if the batch of xtrails that UK imported from Japan had this as an additional feature which can be enabled or not, cause in Australian there is NO such law and we don't have this option...(thankfully I must say)

I can only start to imagine the loop holes this feature will create in the UK and the many reasons the insurance companies would want to use this feature to their advnatage to deny a claim. One of such scenarios would be forgetting to turn the airbag switch to the ON position and being involved in an accident.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

nanker said:


> we did ask the salesman on our test drive, he said "i am sure you can" but gave no details. now, we all know salespeople can be wrong or even misleading. so can anyone tell me definatively or the wife wants me to buy her a kia sorento which has this switch.
> 
> thanks


Nanker are you talking about a secondhand X-trail or the new one just out? None of us in this thread have the new model but there isn't a switch in the models we all have. You'd need to make your own enquiries for the latest model.

I think it is proper that it should be possible to switch off airbags so that adults can choose if they want to be hammered in the face and body by one even though it will normally prevent a greater injury. It's a basic freedom to have the choice for how you take care of yourself and, right or wrong, make that decision. A friend had his arm, ribs and shoulder broken by an airbag but no one knows for sure what would have have happened without it. 

I also tend to think, unlike most, that despite the obvious common sense of wearing a seat belt it is an infringment of our liberty that not wearing one is an offence. It's our right to be stupid in ways that cause risk only to ourselves including going car-racing, hang-gliding or something still more dangerous. Our lives, our choice. It shouldn't be something the nanny state should decide for us. Next step will be to make eating anything that raises cholesterol a criminal act and the amount of fattening chocolate we eat will be state regulated. Or maybe not. It used to be a crime in the UK to commit suicide but I don't think there was ever a successful prosecution. 

With a child it's obviously a very different responsibility so I'm sure you'll check out all the advice available and do what you see as best for your baby.


----------



## nanker (Oct 24, 2007)

Flynn,

it is the first model i was looking at. i suspected that there was no switch and the salesman was fibbing. he kind of lost my respect when he wanted to charge me £20 for fuel and £50 for h.p.i. check. i said i could put my own fuel in, although i would have expected to receive a full tank as part of the deal. as for the h.p.i. check i expected that to be included also as it was a nissan franchised dealer.

dont get me started on health and safety. we are seriously considering moving to france where no such agency exists!

thanks for all your replies and concerns


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Flynn,

You personally are free to do whatever you like in regards to your own safety and the risks you want to take. You're an adult that can take responsibility for such actions and pay the price if there is a price to be paid at the end. but you have NO right to put your children at risk no matter how safe you think your actions can be. They have no choice or say in this.

If you look at the statistics of traffic accidents you will realize that airbags and seat belts do save lives even if they cause an injury when deployed, but it is a rare event that such injuries will cause death, not wearing a seat belt or not having a functional airbag will increase the chances of fatal injuries and I know that for a fact from one of my relatives who would still be alive and well today had he been wearing a seat belt, instead he flew out of the window and crushed his skull 

Now to put things into perspective here and we're talking about a child that weighs half as much as an adult, would you rather have your child sitting at the front with a disabled airbag mechanism and risk them flying out of the windscreen on impact OR you'd rather lessen the chances of that impact on them by having them sitting at the back?

In some countries it is an offense to have children sitting at the front and I agree with such laws.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I wouldn't disagree Jalal which is why you'll see that I said: "With a child it's obviously a very different responsibility so I'm sure you'll check out all the advice available and do what you see as best for your baby."

I wouldn't drive without a seatbelt or deactivate an airbag. That is my assessment of the pros and cons. However, clearly very many people do require the ability to switch off the airbag which is why Audi and many others provide that facilty. 

I don't believe that either you nor I, nor any government we elect, have the right to legally compel an adult to accept my assessment of what is best for them when it does not affect me. I don't think that those who disagree with my view that it makes sense to wear a seatbelt should be compelled to wear them by law. If I wanted a government to be in charge of my life and making every decision for me I would move to China or North Korea. I prefer to live where I, and others, have the right to be wrong. 

With children it becomes a more complex issue, as I thought I made clear. In a free society it is right that parents have the primary responsibility and not the state. Unfortunately there may be cases where its very clear that the parent isn't acting in the best interests of the child and the state has to interfere. But there is a line that the state shouldn't overstep and taking away the reponsibility of parents shouldn't be done lightly. 

Sorry, I don't want to live in a nanny state. Nanker sounds a very responsible parent and I would be very reluctant to force on him my assessment of what is best for him or his family. Let's treat other people with a little respect.

On a very different issue, Ive just been reading in the paper of the latest research showing that one of the most widely taken medications throughout the world may have been doing more harm than good. It's now been found that although beta-blockers such as atenolol reduce blood pressure that it does not reduce mortalities and still worse can cause diabetes type two. The UK government agency, NICE, is advising that everyone prescribed that class of drugs should be moved to safer alternatives. 

Fortunately, even though the previous wisdom has been proven wrong, no-one was ever legally compelled to take those drugs because it was decided the state knew best. Just occasionally the minority is right and even the smartest of us are wrong.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Flynn,

I agree that everyone is free to have a choice to do whatever they like and I am not trying to force my view on this subject on anyone, especially on two adults/parents who know what is best for their child. Having said that, one would wonder what are the reasons and/or benefits for having a child capsule or a child positioned and/or seated on the front seat? Surely it is not for their comfort, rather a convenience to the parent for having a child close-by while driving.

You would think that Nissan UK would have thought about having such an option on the xtrails imported to the UK is that was the trend over there with such a feature. Not having it available on the xtrail may tell you something.

Every society functions differently and what could work in the UK or Australia may not work in China or North Korea, so you can't expect them all to follow one guideline.

Finally, I don't elect governments based on what they prohibit; I choose to elect them based on what they allow


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> Not having it available on the xtrail may tell you something.


It tells me that the Xtrail isn't trying to compete with the top end of the market and Nissan have cut costs as much as they can Jalal.

VAG seem to include it as standard on most Audis and VWs but it's an optional extra on their cheapo Skodas.

If unlike in Europe the Ozzy government has made it illegal for its citizens to turn off an airbag regardless of their reasons, that's an authoritarian approach I wouldn't want to see elsewhere. Let's have adults running their own lives and the state infering with that as little as possible. 

You're already compelled by law to vote even if you don't want to I understand; next you'll all be compelled to brush your teeth twice a day or be chucked in the chokey. 

I think the total comtempt of the French for government rules is a lot healthier.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

flynn said:


> It tells me that the Xtrail isn't trying to compete with the top end of the market and Nissan have cut costs as much as they can Jalal.


It's not Japan's call. It's UK Nissan who have not requested this added feature for Europe it seems. Maybe because it is getting less popular? 



> If unlike in Europe the Ozzy government has made it illegal for its citizens to turn off an airbag regardless of their reasons, that's an authoritarian approach I wouldn't want to see elsewhere.


It's not an option on any car in Australia, so the goverment didn't have to make a ruling on that and if they did, insurance companies will be all over them! 



> You're already compelled by law to vote even if you don't want to I understand; next you'll all be compelled to brush your teeth twice a day or be chucked in the chokey.


If I choose to pay $150 bucks fine, I can choose not to vote OR I can submit a blank vote if they really piss me off LOL  As I said earlier, you're free to do whatever you like as long as you're prepared to *pay the price* 



> I think the total comtempt of the French for government rules is a lot healthier.


There is fine line between freedom and anarchy!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> It's not Japan's call. It's UK Nissan who have not requested this added feature for Europe it seems. Maybe because it is getting less popular?


Or maybe because avoiding the cost of fitting one helped their profits? 

Nissan also cut costs by omitting curtain airbags and ESP from XTs even though both are proven lifesavers. Together with an airbag off switch they are fitted as standard in most quality cars. They weren't even options which demonstrates very little regard from Nissan for the safety of their customers. 

ESP has been shown to be particulary effective on high vehicles like 4x4s but was fitted only on the top of the range Xtrail Aventura model in the UK (and on the T-Spec it replaced). And yes, the ESP can be switched off.


> It's not an option on any car in Australia, so the goverment didn't have to make a ruling on that and if they did, insurance companies will be all over them!


If the quality European makers feel obliged to blank off the switch in cars for the Oz market I assume they have a reason. I thought you were saying having a switch was illegal there?


aussietrail said:


> I didn't know that UK laws allowed you to do that with other models and it seems very strange indeed... cause in Australian there is NO such law and we don't have this option...(thankfully I must say)


Comes down to this. I tend to go with the notion that airbags are best left turned on. Others may reach a different judgement on what's best for them. I think they have that right.



> There is fine line between freedom and anarchy!


Possibly, but when the state readily dictates how an individual behaves in matters that affect only him, it crosses the line between freedom and authoritarianism imho. An elected dictatorship is still a dictatorship as Hailsham pointed out. I somehow doubt that allowing adults an airbag off-switch will lead to anarchy.  The French are awash with daft laws, but the French people have a very healthy disregard for them. Very different to German attitudes where they seem to enjoy being led by the nose.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have to agree about the cost cutting of side airbags for the T30 model and we didn't get that as an option for the older model xtrail until 2006. At least with the new T31 version we got them all fully optioned with all airbags, ESP, VDC and the works for all 3 ranges, so it is now being considered as standard across the entire range here, which is good.

P.S. I know Valboo is gonna caution us soon for turning some of the discussion in this thread into a political debate, but given the fact that Australia is now in election mode, I will respond to your quote by Halisham with another quote from Plato LOL  



> Dictatorship naturally arises out of democracy, and the most aggravated form of tyranny and slavery out of the most extreme liberty.
> Plato


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Jalal, the T30 in the UK did have side airbags but none had curtain airbags and weren't an option. ESP on Aventura and T-spec only.

All the new XT models now have curtain airbags and all have ESP (with an off button) with the exception of the base model, the Trek. The advertising gives the impression they all have it, as they should. Would be nice to see Nissan setting the pace for safety instead of just following in the wake.

I'd be happy to see legislation requiring all vehicles to have curtain airbags and ESP but not to force anyone to use them.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

Air Bags kill so many people and lets face it, would they tell us if they were defective? What about woman with breast implants? Are they safe for them? Personally I do not drive fast. I drive safe. I use seat-belts. And I am more scared of the air bags than a bump. I mean, why do they need to come out so far? And be so hard? That sorts of de-feats the safety from the start.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its not for a bump that you will want the airbag, and odds are a bump will not make it deploy. However in the event of a major collision it could well save your life. I do not think breast implants will provide much protection lol.

Re your comment about them killing so many people, I know the Takata air bags are in the news, and there is some evidence that in certain circumstances they can contribute to fatalities. However, it would seem this negative possibility increases significantly in crash situations where seat belts are not used. You are right that they are not 100% safe, but I think overall we are safer with them than without.

I don't even know if its legal to remove or deactivate them.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*Breast implants and air bags?*



quadraria10 said:


> Its not for a bump that you will want the airbag, and odds are a bump will not make it deploy. However in the event of a major collision it could well save your life. I do not think breast implants will provide much protection lol.
> 
> Re your comment about them killing so many people, I know the Takata air bags are in the news, and there is some evidence that in certain circumstances they can contribute to fatalities. However, it would seem this negative possibility increases significantly in crash situations where seat belts are not used. You are right that they are not 100% safe, but I think overall we are safer with them than without.
> 
> I don't even know if its legal to remove or deactivate them.


 Are air bags safe for breast implants was my concern. It seems to me that a small bump could do more damage when the air bags go off to a person with implants than the actual non-air bag car at the same low speed. I have not seen any research on what Air bags do to a person with breast implants. There is no way that I would suggest that implants are a safety feature. You miss-understood but that's OK. I am worried about the damage the air bag can do to a person with implants. ie : a miner bump could cause so much $$ in repair?
I just don't know and I've seen nothing on this. Would this come under full auto coverage? Pain and suffering?
Air bags and breast implants... Leave it to me...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to have been insensitive Analognerd. I was making a bit of a joke. I must admit I find it a bit amusing that someone would be more preoccupied with the risk posed by air bags to breast implants, rather than the long term health risks inherent to having breast augmentation surgery in the first place.

''Canadian researchers who conducted the first systematic review of 12 studies involving 1,000 women with breast implants who developed breast cancer found that they had a 26 per cent higher risk of being diagnosed late, when their cancer was more advanced.

Analysis of five studies involving over 600 women with implants who developed breast cancer – again, the first to be conducted – disclosed an increased death rate of 38 per cent.'' 

Source
Breast implants 'increase cancer death risk,' say scientists - Health News - Health & Families - The Independent

Not to mention the inherent risks of the original surgery. Your preoccupation seems to be more a question of legal and insurance liability, than a genuine health concern. 
If you really insist upon such a line of thought, maybe you should be worried about the risks to breast implants from seat belt shoulder straps...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you should go onto youtube and watch some test crash videos and get an idea of the force involved in a collision at 25 mph, which is around the speed were your air bags would deploy. If its just the cost of breast implants you worry about I am sure some insurance company would be more than happy to charge you extra for booby coverage.


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*I think your right*



quadraria10 said:


> Sorry to have been insensitive Analognerd. I was making a bit of a joke. I must admit I find it a bit amusing that someone would be more preoccupied with the risk posed by air bags to breast implants, rather than the long term health risks inherent to having breast augmentation surgery in the first place.
> 
> ''Canadian researchers who conducted the first systematic review of 12 studies involving 1,000 women with breast implants who developed breast cancer found that they had a 26 per cent higher risk of being diagnosed late, when their cancer was more advanced.
> 
> ...


 I think your right. Still I worry about that relation ship because I have not known of any results. Is this something more there hiding? I haven't seen much on the relationship of implants and cancer but there has been groups that make the claim that all sorts of ill health is a result of them.
In our news today was a story of a spin-out that rolled a Carry Van two people were very hurt. There Air bags did no good. What hurt them was that they didn't have there seat belts on.
Yes you can hit hard at 35 miles per-hr. But how fast is that air bag hitting you. Has any-one calculated the Feet per pound like that do in a bullet? What I'm getting at is if your going 35miles per hr. (And thank you for that...I was wondering) and the air bag hits you at 90miles per hr. Is that worst? And could it interfere with one self bracing them self with there arms? Assuming you see it coming. I'm a great driver so I have no exp. and don't know what to except from the air bag force. My FEAR could be falsely based. But frankly... I'm scared *^@# of them. I all-ways drove older car but there running out. THANKS


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dear Analognerd,
If you have only driven older cars, you have already been accepting a higher risk of serious injury or death in the event of a collision. New ones have better steel, crumple zones, side impact reinforcement, better seatbelts, and air bags.

I live in area of over one million people, I follow the news, and there has not been one air bag caused fatality that I am aware of in the past decade. In terms of person miles driven, I believe the risck odds are comparable to being struck by lightning. 

This is not to say that the risks are zero, nor that there have been no incidents of defective quality control with a certain air bag maker. Moreover it looks like there are going to be major recalls and retrofits of new air bags. There will be further improvements in the future.

Just watch this test crash at 25 mph not 35, and ask yourself what good bracing your arms would have done, other than probably broken them. Look at what happens to the heads. 





If you want to better understand the issues with crashes and fatality rates watch this





And lastly, in case you think driving an old classic like a 1959 Bel-Air might be safer than a modern car, watch what happens...





Hope these give you a better appreciation of what happens in a crash. Sad thing is even good drivers are occasionally distracted or victims of bad drivers. However good driving practices, being aware of road conditions, and anticipating possible problems, not to mention good tires and car maintenance, will go a long way in making sure your air bags never need deploy.

Lastly your van example illustrates the risks on the road from other drivers. They are probably the least safe vehicle type on the road, often poorly maintained, and quite often driven by idiots. Its also sad to see how many people drive with seriously worn and dangerous tires. Its downright negligent, and so is not wearing your seatbelt!


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*Thanks Quadrarial10*



quadraria10 said:


> Dear Analognerd,
> If you have only driven older cars, you have already been accepting a higher risk of serious injury or death in the event of a collision. New ones have better steel, crumple zones, side impact reinforcement, better seatbelts, and air bags.
> 
> I live in area of over one million people, I follow the news, and there has not been one air bag caused fatality that I am aware of in the past decade. In terms of person miles driven, I believe the risck odds are comparable to being struck by lightning.
> ...


You are starting to make me feel better. Still safe driving and seat belts cuts the risk a lot. I now can see air bags don't come out that far. Maybe I should learn to drive back away more. I'm 5'6", not small but I don't think I could drive well setting way back and trying to be cool. Not my style any-ways. My first Nissan. My old 91 ford was too rusted in that great chassy of the new cars. So I did my research and picked a 96 Sentra 66,000 kept in doors. I just had it undercoated, with a pre rust-converter. I don't want to lose this one to rusted chasy. (Darn I can't spell that word and my Franklin doesn't pick it up).
I think you lessen my fears a lot. I might just trust these air bag things not to hurt me. I still wont trust other drivers tho... Its crazy out there. I avoid accident about one each month and I don't drive much. 3/4 old people who cant look or don't care too. 1/4 cell phones. That could be 50/50 at times.
Thanks for taking the time to calm my fears.
Reviews told me to buy the Sentra. It will be great to have a good car after the Tempo night-mare. I got to say, I like it. Its been 10 years for a stick but Its a joy. Not a MG Midget MkII to shift but,- I like it a lot. More than I thought... Shannon.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help Shannon. The sentra was a good little car. Cannot say the same for Ford Tempos. I remember looking at a 1989 used one in 1992 when it was a 3 year old used car. I could not believe what a piece of junk it was. I bought a 1989 Toyota Corolla instead. The difference in quality was night and day. Was a great car kept it for almost 5 years, and sold it for more than half of what I had payed. After that got my first new car--1997 Altima. Been driving Nissan ever since.:laugh:


----------



## Analognerd (Oct 5, 2014)

*Long Time 17 years*



quadraria10 said:


> Glad to help Shannon. The sentra was a good little car. Cannot say the same for Ford Tempos. I remember looking at a 1989 used one in 1992 when it was a 3 year old used car. I could not believe what a piece of junk it was. I bought a 1989 Toyota Corolla instead. The difference in quality was night and day. Was a great car kept it for almost 5 years, and sold it for more than half of what I had payed. After that got my first new car--1997 Altima. Been driving Nissan ever since.:laugh:


That's a long time 17 years. You must like it... I think I want a cheap mobile home so a new car was out for me. The 96 Nissan was not only the best deal I could fine (with out a car). But it had the best reviews so I was very happy to get it. 66,000 miles, the under side looked great, (I just had it undercoated after a rust-converter spray). It had body work and a 3/4 paint job. The car looks new at a distance. New look inside too. Reliable small engine car was a big plus for me. Most people with little to spend seem to end up with big gas hogs. It cut into my saving 2,100 but it was much better than some of the ones I saw for that price. I was happy to leave the 91 tempo that was ready to brake in half from ex-stream rust.
So, at 66,000 miles. Do you think it should get a tune-up? I all-ways have my new cars get one and a new battery also. This battery is 5 years old but little use. Winter is coming soon. I hear Auto-Zone has good battery's. I've been getting mine from Wal Mart with no problem. I try to take care of my cars. When I drive them I baby them. Shannon.


----------



## Bendywendy (Apr 27, 2020)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> 
> I think...
> 
> ...


Is this true


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

'' But the passenger airbag can be deactivated if the car is equipped with a Passenger Airbag Cut Off Switch (PACOS). ''-----https://www.thejournal.ie/how-to-deactivate-passenger-airbag-3898314-Mar2018/


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

apparently the driver must remember to TURN BACK ON the front passenger airbag for adults sitting in the seat. Oh boy.....can you imagine forgetting to turn it back on and at some point you have an adult sit on the seat and get into a serious/deadly car accident? Would insurance investigators void your insurance and would the victim or the victim's family sue for wrongful death.? Wondering if during an empty front passenger seat, the sensors revert back automatically to ''on position'' to avoid such a catastrophe....


----------

